# Protect You're Weapon!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a thought Guys, For Someone Such as myself that has never been in the Military that carries Daily. Say for instance you're in Wal Mart or some other godforsaken Store and Some Dufus decides he wants You're Weapon!

How Do You Protect You're Weapon from 1,2 or even 3 People trying to it to Gain an advantage over you and others in the store?

My Solution was to attend a Weapons Retention Class Taught by an Instructor from the Law Academy Here in our state. There are Weapons at you're Disposal to Prevent and disarm an assailant. I would suggest attending one of these Classes if at all Possible. I have been a law enforcement officer and I learned things in this Class that would have been Very Useful in that profession!

You're Weapon is no good to you in someone else's hands!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

If it's concealed they shouldn't know you have it, nor should you imply your carrying personally. If you open carry that's just a risk you must take. I would venture to say that if someone attempted to take your weapon by force that would constitute them fixin' to do great bodily harm or kill you justifying the use of deadly force. I could be wrong.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've carried concealed for 40 years and nobody ever knew it whenever I was. The only time I ever even told a friend was when a physical confrontation was imminent for no good reason. Sure got my pal to settle down, 'cause he knew first-hand about my abilities with my 10mm.

I still agree with Mr. Reid, though. Any training can be an opportunity to learn and even one little tidbit could make the difference down the line.


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

Besides my revolver I also carry an 8" pig sticker.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

8" pigsticker = illegal in most places

open carry = asking for trouble

concealed carry = should never be a problem.

having your sidearm taken from you....well you deserve what you get because you should have been smart enough not to put yourself in that position. ( a little harsh, but any military guy will tell you the same thing)

When carrying any weapon, you have to be smart about it. The moment you open carry or have a hunting knife hanging off your belt, it draws attention to you. Don't draw attention to yourself......you wont have any problems.


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mo Mo said:


> 8" pigsticker = illegal in most places
> 
> open carry = asking for trouble
> 
> ...


You can open carry any size knife you want here in the great state of Missouri.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Longhunter1750 said:


> You can open carry any size knife you want here in the great state of Missouri.


Duly noted Mr. Dundee.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't go with the "open carry" for too many reasons.

If you want to call attention to yourself, it's best to "open carry" while naked.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> I can't go with the "open carry" for too many reasons.
> 
> If you want to call attention to yourself, it's best to "open carry" while naked.


no need for open carry when my CLUB is swinging free.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Do Not Open Carry. Period But that Being Said You Never know when some idiot has evil on his mind. Its Better to be trained not just in Using you're Weapon But Defending it against Some Idiot Long enough to Gain the Upper Hand. Despite Best efforts Any Gun may be Seen no matter How well Concealed. I have seen several on folks they never knew I saw the Weapon but I am Always on the alert. Not Paranoid just Careful.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, Richard. As you, I've seen some "hidden" hardware. But, I'd bet you'd never see mine.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I open carry occasionally with no I'll effects. It's the very rare occasion that somebody tries to take a weapon from someone is open carrying.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

AI Carry a Glock 27 But Im Looking to get a more Discreet EDC Very Soon!


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mo Mo said:


> Duly noted Mr. Dundee.


 :biggrin:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I gave up carry after last years encounter and just before that young punk pulled his 9mm Glock gun on me. Glad I did or I know I would of shot him instead of disarm the little booger.

After allot of thought now I carry a rifle in a case and I figure if there is an issue Ill some how get to the vehicle and retaliate from a 50-200 yards away. Just like in Nam, Ill Retaliate with precision instead of the looseness of a pistol that may cause manslaughter or hit an innocent.

Besides a man can't commit manslaughter if an knee, elbow or shoulder is taken out. All are easy targets as they are the size of tea plate. Pretty easy shot with any of today's rifles even a little .17hmr.

Larry

But then a 330 Connibear stuck on a leg or arm works well also.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Larry said:


> I gave up carry after last years encounter and just before that young punk pulled his 9mm Glock gun on me. Glad I did or I know I would of shot him instead of disarm the little booger.
> 
> After allot of thought now I carry a rifle in a case and I figure if there is an issue Ill some how get to the vehicle and retaliate from a 50-200 yards away. Just like in Nam, Ill Retaliate with precision instead of the looseness of a pistol that may cause manslaughter or hit an innocent.
> 
> ...


Larry the Way the Law is written in most States if the guy is no Longer a threat and you retaliate it attempted Murder or Murder if you take him out. In MS it is better if the person is shot facing you if he is shot in the back they say he was retreating and No Longer a threat. I Hope and Pray I Never have to Use a Weapon in Defense of my wife and I, But I am prepared to if I need to.

People have Lost Respect of Others and Some are Just Flat out Evil Now Days! Better to be safe than Sorry. At times I Carry My Rifle and Handgun. Always have a Cutting Device of Some Sort, Luck is when Preparation and Opportunity Meet is what my Dad told me for Years!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Reid I understand. But I figure shooting a varmint grenade there will be no trace!

Like you its a last option, more fund to see their face when you pull the weapon discharge the round, drop the clip and say "I am calling the cops, don't move!"


----------

